# منتديات الاستشارات > مكاتب السادة المحامين >  نقض الدعوى المدنية من قبل المتهم المحكوم ببراءته

## محمود حنفى

السلام عليكم .... حسب القانون المصرى .... متهم فى جنحة نصب قضى عليه أول درجة بالحبس سنة وتعويض مؤقت 501 جنيه فإستأنف وقضت المحكمة الاستئنافية ببراءته وإحالة الدعوى المدنية للمحكمة المختصة فهل يكون من حقه نقض الحكم فى الدعوى المدنية فقط .... السند القانونى ... علما بأن البراءة تستند إلى إفتقاد الركن المادى فى الجريمة

----------

